# Gabriel Jesus, il nuovo talento sulla bocca di tutti



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

Non solo Pogba. L'estate 2016 potrebbe passare alla storia anche come quella di Gabriel Jesus. Si tratta di un giovanissimo attaccante (classe 1997) del Palmeiras, dotato di grandissima tecnica ed estro. In Brasile già si parla di un nuovo Neymar e non mancano gli interessamenti di molte squadre europee, su tutte Juve e Barcellona. In particolare sarebbero stati avvistati dirigenti blaugrana alle sue ultime partite. Il prezzo del giocatore si aggira intorno ai 40 milioni.
Qualcuno di voi lo conosce? Questi paragoni hanno almeno un minimo di fondamento? Personalmente sono molto curioso, ma ultimamente il calcio sudamericano va preso molto con le pinze.


----------



## mèuris (27 Giugno 2016)

L'ho visto in qualche partita, recentemente. Ha grande fiuto del gol, è freddissimo sottoporta e ha anche qualche giocata, per quanto non sia un funambolo alla Neymar (al quale è stato accostato), per quel che ho visto io. Mi piace perché lo vedo anche abbastanza portato al dialogo con gli altri. Da testare con difese un po' più arcigne, secondo me, ma è forte.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non solo Pogba. L'estate 2016 potrebbe passare alla storia anche come quella di Gabriel Jesus. Si tratta di un giovanissimo attaccante (classe 1997) del Palmeiras, dotato di grandissima tecnica ed estro. In Brasile già si parla di un nuovo Neymar e non mancano gli interessamenti di molte squadre europee, su tutte Juve e Barcellona. In particolare sarebbero stati avvistati dirigenti blaugrana alle sue ultime partite. Il prezzo del giocatore si aggira intorno ai 40 milioni.
> Qualcuno di voi lo conosce? Questi paragoni hanno almeno un minimo di fondamento? Personalmente sono molto curioso, ma ultimamente il calcio sudamericano va preso molto con le pinze.



Andrà al Bayern....


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2016)

Appena ho occasione chiedo ad un amico di famiglia che vive in Brasile cosa mi racconta di questo ragazzo. Io francamente non lo conosco. Comunque il Brasile sta vivendo, come noi, un ciclo parecchio mediocre.


----------

